# Tracts



## JM (May 11, 2009)

Is there a tract or pamphlet in print that compares world views?

I found a few interesting tracts here.

The tracts by A. W. Pink look great, below is one that I want to order...they're .06 cents a piece. Good price. 

[video=youtube;xuU4-WebLI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuU4-WebLI0[/video]


----------



## puritanpilgrim (May 11, 2009)

chapel library has a lot of great options. They have many pink tracts. I have used them many times. If you want they will sent you a sample of what they have.

Chapel Library - Literature


----------



## JM (May 11, 2009)

I found the 1689 printed confessions they offer inexpensive and useful to handout.


----------

